# Kaspersky again.



## Mike (Sep 21, 2017)

Some mentioned Kaspersky here some time ago
and were a bit worried about them.

Well the US Government has also got worried and
banned all Government Departments plus the Military
from using their software, according to the Ashampoo
Blog. Story Here

Mike.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2017)

Mike said:


> Some mentioned Kaspersky here some time ago
> and were a bit worried about them.
> 
> Well the US Government has also got worried and
> ...




That would be me.      https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/29698-Kaspersky-Labs

It got me to thinking about it at the time ... why would we put our security in the hands of the Russians?


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, call me "paranoid" if you like, but I've been wary of a Russian anti-virus program for quite some time.     When I bought my wife's laptop at Best Buy in 2009, it came with a 'complementary' trial copy of 

Kaspersky AV; I said "thanks, but no thanks".


----------

